# babies in Spokane Wa



## sarab03 (Aug 20, 2014)

I will have 7 babies avaiable in 2 weeks. I can't for sure sex them yet. I was just looking to see if there was anybody around me interested.im trying to not have to post on craigslist, because its hard to trust people on there


----------



## sarab03 (Aug 20, 2014)

4 girls and 2 boys


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Pictures! Not that I'm anywhere near there yet :/ but I'm sure other folks in the area would like to see


----------



## LauraSFantasy (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I'm in Spokane. What do they look like?


----------

